# 06 Goat W/ Radiator Crack. 45kmiles



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

Well i looked outside and saw a puddle. Yup radiator is cracked. AWESOME!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I can't see the pics since I'm at work. Where is the crack... is it the core or the side tanks that crack or the crimps the connect the sidetank to the core?

I did my rad last year and it wasn't to bad to do so let me know if you need help(it takes 2 sets of hands).

And def get a new t-stat in there since they are only $15 or so.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

JBWeld and call it a day.


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

haha JB-Weld yeah right. Its under warrenty still so hopfully its goign to be takin care of. i was thinking of ordring the 160 degree from SLP after i got the car back.


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

Jason im not sure were to explain exactly were the crack is. its in the plastic on the front side of the radiator on the batt side. theres like a 3" tap sorta were the tranny radiator is at. its cracked all done the side of that. Tow company is on the way. gotta tow it 40miles ef my life. but warrenty takescare of it. only got a 100 deductable. not 2 bad cuz my rear seal is leaking too lol.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Ok then, duct tape and bubble gum..Wow, cheaper than the $100 dedutable

Looks like you got the extended warranty? That helps, expecially when common things for this car is overpriced.

160 degree is fine but works better if the fan temps are adjusted too.


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

yeah so heres what im getting replaced for 100 bucks. Radiator, Rear seal, and wiper switch.


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

GM4life said:


> Ok then, duct tape and bubble gum..Wow, cheaper than the $100 dedutable
> 
> Looks like you got the extended warranty? That helps, expecially when common things for this car is overpriced.
> 
> 160 degree is fine but works better if the fan temps are adjusted too.


how do i adjust that. is that adjusted by getting a tune or programer only?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

06SixOhGoat said:


> how do i adjust that. is that adjusted by getting a tune or programer only?


Tune can adjust when the fans, I belive the handhelds can as well.

Also be careful with the 160* t-stat, we are far enough north that it will most likely through a CEL for not hitting operating temps in the winter. When my stock t-stat failed(got stuck partially open) my temp wouldn't go all the way to normal unless I was in bumper to bumper traffic. At highway speeds I would CEL everytime. I replaced it with a stocker.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

06SixOhGoat said:


> yeah so heres what im getting replaced for 100 bucks. Radiator, Rear seal, and wiper switch.


Good deal.


06SixOhGoat said:


> how do i adjust that. is that adjusted by getting a tune or programer only?


Yes its adjusted by a tune or programmer. If I remember correctly the 05-06 is adusted by percentage not by temperature.


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

Ill have to look more into this. Thanx guys. Car is still at the GM dealer  The gave me a Ford Fusion to drive around.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Atleast they didn't give you a Saturn Astra that had BO. We did a full detail to the car when we got it just to drive it arround. It was crappy.


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

Well this one isnt much better. im not a smoker and holy crap when i ot into the car it was nasty. with the cold weather here were getting my windows are down. the windshield has this awful film on it. actually work is slow right now imm go take some window cleaner and go to town.


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

FINALLY GOT THE CAR BACK LAST NIGHT!

New Radiator along with flush.
New Rear Pinion Seal.
New Wiper Motor.

Deductable was 200 bucks. Total bill 1500. Extended warrenty cost me 1700. well im almost paid for lol.


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

very common issue this always the right side tank as that is the hot side


----------



## C'VilleGTO (Sep 10, 2010)

Just got mine back from the dealer after they fixed a leaking water pump. Dealer pointed out the same exact crack. They found it when they pressure tested for leaks after they installed the water pump. He said they fixed it with sealent, maybe JBWeld?? He pointed out that the Condenser is mounted on the plastic mounts and is a leak is just waiting to happen. He said they should have mounted it off the frame not the Radiator. Anybody try this, i hate to replace the radiator just to do it again because of the same bad design.


----------

